# Extra Seats For RLMC?



## haris1412 (Jun 12, 2013)

Guys what do you think, will RLMC get extra seats from PMDC? I called them today and they said they will get the decision by monday. Im asking cuz they said that if they do get the extra seats they'll accommodate me in those, so you think i should be hopeful?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

haris1412 said:


> Guys what do you think, will RLMC get extra seats from PMDC? I called them today and they said they will get the decision by monday. Im asking cuz they said that if they do get the extra seats they'll accommodate me in those, so you think i should be hopeful?


I don't think this year...:/
Its too late already......:/

Pmdc would hav announced it already...
Cz its too close to starting now...:/


----------



## haris1412 (Jun 12, 2013)

but this is what happened with cmh 2 years ago. They had been approved right at the end. And I was told by someone in pmdc that rlmc should get approval by monday, you think its not possible at all?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

haris1412 said:


> but this is what happened with cmh 2 years ago. They had been approved right at the end. And I was told by someone in pmdc that rlmc should get approval by monday, you think its not possible at all?


I am hoping the same ....
That they get accepted,

Alot of ppl stuck...:/

IA they will...cz they fill requirements...lets see.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Ur inbox is full...so cant pm....
Clear it...


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Haris1412 u got any update 4m rlmc??


----------



## haris1412 (Jun 12, 2013)

I might have some information by tomorrow or wednesday.


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

I called them 2day... they r nt telling any fix date 4 meeting... when i cl dem on monday they use to say cl on friday n when i cl on friday they say cl on monday.... u got any info abt da date of da meeting?? :-/


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

You guys why didn't you apply in CPMC if RLMC was full? :/


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zara13 said:


> You guys why didn't you apply in CPMC if RLMC was full? :/


Cpmc was full even before any odr college started..


----------



## haris1412 (Jun 12, 2013)

The meeting was this previous friday and pmdc has also completed inspection i might know the unofficial decision by tomorrow.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Crypt said:


> Cpmc was full even before any odr college started..


They took people till like the 19 Nov!


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zara13 said:


> They took people till like the 19 Nov!


Yea for interviews they kept calling till 19th but the confirmations for admission vre done with a little before that...


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

zara13 said:


> You guys why didn't you apply in CPMC if RLMC was full? :/


I have applied in cpmc... but on 24th oct n they had already done there admisns at dat time....

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

haris1412 said:


> The meeting was this previous friday and pmdc has also completed inspection i might know the unofficial decision by tomorrow.


How do u know all dis?? I called them 2day n they said dat the meeting would be by dis friday... :-(... r u sure they had done their meeting wid pmdc??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

I also asked them dat da classes r startng 4m 4th... n she said may b classes would b delayed or if not then theyll conduct extra classes to da late comers

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Got the the reporting call for the orientation and ceremony,
4th dec 10am.

Hope the classes dont delay though..:/


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Crypt said:


> Yea for interviews they kept calling till 19th but the confirmations for admission vre done with a little before that...


Noo bro, the last date for form submission was 11 Nov and they interviewed people after that, and the last date for fee submission for my friend was 19th. Although, they stopped taking like everyone after the 1 Nov. They only called high merits then :/


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Haris 1412... u got any update??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

How's that medical college RMLC ?
I have not much info about that.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

thegamerboy09 said:


> How's that medical college RMLC ?
> I have not much info about that.


Theres a search option on the far right of the forum in red.


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Someone got any info abt seats increment?? How was da orientation?

- - - Updated - - -

Plz plz someone reply.... im dying wid stress


----------



## AhsanKhan (Dec 5, 2013)

*Extra Seats*

hi. what was the closing merit for the first 100 seats at rlmc? 
and if they get the next 50, then wat will be the expected closing merit.
i heard they are taking the bank draft for admission for the next 50 seats in advance, is it true?


----------



## haris1412 (Jun 12, 2013)

Guys best of luck for admissions pmdc has approved rlmc increment of 50 seats. Dont know about shalamar yet.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

haris1412 said:


> Guys best of luck for admissions pmdc has approved rlmc increment of 50 seats. Dont know about shalamar yet.


...AND this goes for next year...
CONGRATZ rlmcians (current and to be...)


----------



## akhan728 (Aug 14, 2013)

Crypt said:


> ...AND this goes for next year...
> CONGRATZ rlmcians (current and to be...)


Whats your source?
Admission for the next 50 seats wont be this year?


----------



## haris1412 (Jun 12, 2013)

My source is the owner and pmdc. Reliable enough?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Being an insider...ill talk to the office tomorrow...

Another 50...


----------



## akhan728 (Aug 14, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Being an insider...ill talk to the office tomorrow...
> 
> Another 50...


Awesome.
So admission will be this year? For the next 50 seats?


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Do anyone have any idea when will they get a letter?(


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Hellloooo anybody home..... give me some updates abt rlmc extra seats?? They got dat


----------



## Pain (Oct 9, 2013)

#zabardastzi yes, they have been permitted.


----------



## virgo0o23 (Nov 18, 2013)

why aren't they calling in people for admission then? are they permitted for this year?


----------



## Pain (Oct 9, 2013)

They are..... They called me.


----------



## virgo0o23 (Nov 18, 2013)

They did?? WHEN? whats ur aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -



Pain said:


> They are..... They called me.


And when are they starting the classes?


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

@pain... they told u by themselves or u got any info from pmdc?? Coz v cant rely on their statement widount an authentic proof


----------



## virgo0o23 (Nov 18, 2013)

zabardastzi said:


> @pain... they told u by themselves or u got any info from pmdc?? Coz v cant rely on their statement widount an authentic proof


They wouldn't call if they didn't get approved by PMDC.


----------



## Pain (Oct 9, 2013)

Exactly, virgoOo is right! And my aggregate is 71.89


----------



## virgo0o23 (Nov 18, 2013)

why haven't they called me then? :? when are the classes starting?


----------



## Pain (Oct 9, 2013)

From Monday.... And what's your aggregate? And how was your interview?


----------



## virgo0o23 (Nov 18, 2013)

76%. I didn't give the interview..I submitted the form when my dad spoke to the principal last month. :/


----------



## Pain (Oct 9, 2013)

Hmmmm..... there 100 seats merit closed on 74.sth including interview marks. You can go there and confirm your merit no. You will know where you stand.


----------



## virgo0o23 (Nov 18, 2013)

yeah I might go there tomorrow now! :?


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

But on pmdc site its saying 100 seats for rlmc:roll:


----------



## Pain (Oct 9, 2013)

Maybe they will update it later.


----------

